# IT support services or IT Admin positions



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There, 

I have 6+years of experience in to IT support services currently in dubai on visit visa applied online on many job portals got no response yet. ..is there any one who can suggest as I don't have any references here I came to know from many people that references work here

Thanks and Regards, 
Mohammed Moin


----------

